# New C&C Red Alert 4 trailer!



## Hallic (Jan 24, 2011)

GO check it out @ 











ok,.., ok, it's not really C&C RA4. But it looked pretty neat. It's actually made by a student of the Vancouver Film School.

hope you enjoyed it.


----------

